# I finally made a decision and bought a backyard smoker.  American BBQ Systems - All Star



## mfalto (Dec 10, 2013)

After a couple months researching backyard smokers, I decided to buy an *American Barbeque Systems All-Star smoker*.  It was delivered last week. See pictures below.  Based on my research of backyard smokers I narrowed it down to three smokers…….. *the Lang Patio 36*, the *Meadow Creek SQ 36* and the *All-Star*.   All three of these smokers were within $100 dollars of each other delivered to Kansas City.  The All Star is made in Olathe Kansas so there was no shipping cost. I was having a difficult time deciding between these three smokers because all of them are outstanding backyard smokers. Several All Star features tilted me in its favor.  Consistent heat is provided across the smoke box by an insulated firebox that runs the full length of the smoker. The firebox has a built in ash removal system. The temp is easily controlled by two firebox vents, a damper between the firebox and smoke box as well as a screw down vent on the top of the stack.  There are three large slide out stainless steel cooking grates in the smoker with a large door that provides easy access.  It has two stainless steel work shelves on the outside of the smoker box as well as a stainless steel condiment tray.  I appreciate all the comments and help I got from this forum in making my decision.    I don’t think I could have gone wrong with any of these three smokers.  Ultimately it came down to personal preference and what I plan to use it for.  mike

Fire box view













20131204_172642.JPG



__ mfalto
__ Dec 10, 2013






Front of smoker..Stainless steel shelves still have protective paper on them.













20131204_172042.JPG



__ mfalto
__ Dec 10, 2013






The sliding shelves in the smoke box have four different slide brackets to use depending on what you are cooking













20131204_172143.JPG



__ mfalto
__ Dec 10, 2013


















20131204_172314.JPG



__ mfalto
__ Dec 10, 2013


----------



## woodcutter (Dec 10, 2013)

Congratulations! Looks like a nice smoker.


----------



## caribou (Dec 10, 2013)

nice looking Car. oh yeah, nice smoker too.


----------



## beefmeister (Dec 11, 2013)

Please keep us apprised of the results in the months to come.

Nice looking smoker.


----------



## show me smoke (Dec 13, 2013)

Nice pit..now lets see some pics of the food going on it.


----------



## mossymo (Dec 13, 2013)

Congrats! I am looking forward to seeing pictures of it performing, what you think of it and most important seeing pictures of the goodies you make with it!


----------



## pig-a-liscious (Dec 27, 2013)

The smoker looks nice Mike and I am sure that you are anxious to fire it up and pop in some goodies to cook.

Please keep us posted. Look forward to hearing what you have smoked, how well the smoker worked and above all were you blown away with the taste?

Maybe the temps will come up a few degrees and allow you give it a whirl before New Years. Best of luck.


----------



## hopmeister (Dec 28, 2013)

Very Nice! Enjoy and have fun with it:)


----------



## va_connoisseur (Dec 30, 2013)

Congrats. Now let's put some smoke through it


----------

